# Carbon oder Glasfaser



## Grxxbxrsch (30. März 2010)

Hallo, wer kann mir die Unterschiede von Glasfaser zur Carbonrute erklären. Ist es überhaupt noch sinnvoll eine Glasfaserrute zu kaufen?Ich Euch bitte um Antworten.Danke


----------



## antonio (30. März 2010)

*AW: Carbon oder Glasfaser*

ne carbon ist leichter dafür aber schlagempfindlich.
glasfaser ist schwerer aber schlagunempfinlicher.

antonio


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Carbon oder Glasfaser*

Ein wichtiger Unterschied für mich ist die Steifheit des Materials. Kohlefaser ist steifer, läd sich bei Wurf mehr mit Energie auf, was natürlich Wurfweite bedeutet. Glasfaser ist weniger steif, flexibler, was im Drill Vorteile haben kann.

Für eine Spinnrute bevorzuge ich Kohlefaser (Gewicht, Aufladung, Schnelligkeit & Gefühl bei der Köderführung).
Bei Friedfischruten mag ich gern die 'englische Aktion', die gut mit Glasfaser erreicht wird. Mit der Länge, Boloruten etc., kommen die Vorteile von Kohlefaser (Gewichts & Steifheit) aber immer mehr zum Tragen. Ne 9m Kopfrute aus Glafaser ist schon ein echter Mast und für mich nicht unbedingt Angelspaß pur.
Dazwischen gibt's natürlich allerlei Mixe verschiedener Güte; Glas+Kohlefaser, Kohle+Kevlar,...

Und: auch wenn die Markenfreaks & Kohlefaserfetischisten nun wieder schreien, der Preisunterschied ist nun mal auch ein Kriterium; Glasfaser ist natürlich um einiges günstiger.

Ich glaube, ich habe mehr Glasfaserknüppel, da die meisten eh vorwiegend im Rutenhalter liegen, Gewicht und Durchmesser somit für mich nicht zwingend Priorität haben, der letzte Meter Wurfweite & Long Range auch nicht mein Hauptthema sind und ich die Aktion und Robustheit von Glasfaser sehr mag. 
Und ich steh auf meine Uraltruten aus Anfangszeiten vor über 20 Jahren, die ich immer noch gern benutze, auch wenn ich damit mehr als schief angeschaut werde.


----------



## Janbr (30. März 2010)

*AW: Carbon oder Glasfaser*

Je nach Angelart kann das Gewicht eine ganz entscheidende Rolle spielen.

Bei Fliegenfischen etwa, wo du ja die Rute fast staendig bewegst, macht sich jedes Gramm weniger am Abend im Handgeleng bemerkbar.

Gleichzeitig koennen Kohlefaserruten je nach Material und Harz auch besser aufgeladen werden. D.h. wird die Rute beim Rueckwurf "gebogen", versucht sie anschliessend (wenn die Verformungskraft wieder weg ist) wieder in die Ausgangssituation zurueck zu schnellen. Bei genau diesem Effekt wird dieser Schwung auf die Flugschnur uebertragen und diese in Richtung Ziel "geschleudert". Das heisst es ist nicht nur interessant wie stark die Rute zurueckschnellt (Rueckstellkraft) sondern auch wie schnell die geschieht. Hier hat wohl Kohlefaser einige Vorteile.

Ein weitere Vorteil ist, Kohlefaser neigt durch das geringere Eigengewicht wesentlich weniger zum "nachschwingen". D.h. der Blank uebertraegt die Kraft sauber auf die Schnur, schwingt aber nicht nach.

Diesen Effekt kann man an Ruten ganz gut sehen, wenn man sie ohne Schnur zum Schwingen bringt und dann ploetzlich stopt. Eine "gute" Rute, schwingt beim bewegen mit, stopt aber genauso ploetzlich auch wieder.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## DerKampfangler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Carbon oder Glasfaser*

ich angel gern mit kohlefaser(carbon)da das material sehr leicht ist und wenn ich noch dickes material brauch muss ich noch soviel gewicht handhaben


----------



## Andal (2. April 2010)

*AW: Carbon oder Glasfaser*

Leider wurde mit dem Eintritt der Kohlefasren im Rutenbau auf die hochwertigen Glasfaserblanks völlig vergessen. Leider deswegen, weil ein wirklich guter GF-Blank auch nicht schwer ist, nicht schwabbelt und auch kaum nachschwingt. Er hat eben eine unvergleichliche Aktion. Die wird zwar ein reiner Spinnfische kaum haben wollen, aber es gibt ja noch reichlich andere Methoden, einen Fisch zu fangen!

Beim Friedfischfang mit sehr feinen Montagen, oder da, wo es knüppelhart zur Sache geht, so wie beim Big Game, oder Wallerfischen, ist die Zähigkeit einer guten(!) Glasrute auch heute noch unschätzbar.


----------

